# unidentified network.



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

I was on my laptop yesterday and the internet was working fine. But last night when i went to go on it ot wouldnt work. The router reads and unidentified network. I have a belkin router and my laptop is Vista. My computer is xp and the router is working fine on this. What should i do?


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you post the IP address of your laptop?

start > all programs > accessories > command prompt > type in IPCONFIG (then post the results..)

Are you on wireless connection or hard wired using your laptop? If wireless, try reconnecting your wireless connection and see if it will solve the problem.


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes i'm using wireless and a Belkin router. When i reconnected it, it connected to the unidentified network and when i troubleshooted it it said a conection might be unplugged but it is all plugged and the wireless is working on the computer.

IP adress is:

Ethernet adapter Local are connection: 
Media state : media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix :
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address: 169.254.127.101
Subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That appears to indicate you have a bad cable, bad port on the router/switch, or a bad NIC on the machine.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

johnwill is right, you might wanna check the wireless NIC of your machine see if it's installed properly.. You're not getting default gateway so it means the laptop is not seeing your router.


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

dow do i check? And if its not how do i install it?


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

in devise manager under network adapters there is an other unkown device the device status is : windows caanot start this hardware device because its configuration information is incomplete or damaged (code 19)


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Try re-installing wireless adapter...
Check what make/model is your laptop, visit manufacturers Web Site and download new
Wireless card drivers and install it, but before that un-install old wireless driver...

This might help...

Keep us posted...


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

reinstalled the drivers but its still not workin the IP adress is:

Ethernet adapter Local are connection: 
Media state : media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix :
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address: 169.254.251.204
Subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Could you please tell me if you are using Wireless or Wired connection????


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

my router is wired to my computer that im using atm and to the modem. But my laptop is just using wireless.
The Ip adress of my computer is:
Ethernet adapter Local are connection: 
Connection-specific DNS Suffix : Belkin
IP adress: 192.168.2.5
subnet mask: 225.225.225.0
default gateway: 192.168.2.1


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, so you can not get IP address via Wireless...
I would try with wired card on your laptop next.
Go and buy cable and wire your laptop to router just to check if your problem is operating system or wireless card perhaps might be bad...

Before you do that, can you tell us what process is occuring while you are trying to get IP address wireleslly from router...
Are you trying to connect to your home network or any other available network, or you cannot see any network at all???


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

in the network and sharing centre my laptop connects to the unidentified network. But that is my router and it wont connect to the internet.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you make some settings corrections on router lately???


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

in the network and sharing centre my laptop connects to the unidentified network. But that is my router and it wont connect to the internet.

When i connected the router to the laptop with the lead it again connected to the unidentified network but not to the internet and my ip adress is:

wireless Lan adapter Wireless network connection:

connection-specific Dns Suffix:
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address: 169.254.251.204
Subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: 

Ethernet adapter local area connection:

Connection-specific Dns Suffix :
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address: 169.254.166.87
Subnet mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: 


This is hopeless


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You are getting an APIPA [Automatic Private IP Addressing] 169.254.x.x
This means that router is not giving you regular private IP address like: 192.168.2.13

As Johnwill said, it could be either bad cable or bad network device on client side...
You did check in Device Manager and you did found out that you have code 19 error which means the device is not properly installed or it is damaged...

That is why I want you to wire laptop directly to the router with cable and check if you will get a proper IP address from the router...
If you get Internet connection with wired connection, your wireless card is damaged because you un-install old drivers and install new ones and the problem still persist...


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

I wired my modem to my laptop with a cable and it still says unidentified network When i looked at the device manager again i realised that the code 19 error was for an other device not a network one. 
Is there anything i can do?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, you can do. Try to 'Repair' the connection...
This way, laptop will release old IP address and the router will assign a new IP address, hopefully the right one 

Also, if this code19 issue in Device Manager is not netowrk card related, than could be operating system issue, like bad registry entry or maybe your laptop could be infected...


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

windows network diagnostics said :
plug in a cable to the network adapter "local area connection"
A problem ith your network router or broadband modem might be preventing and internet connection
reset the network adapter "wireless network connection."
Get new Ip settings.
Tried everything still nothing


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

also, what could i do for the code 19 issue. I have ESET smart security and malware bytes. I previously had a rootkit problem before but i got that all fixed.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Try to reset router settings to default state...
Be careful with this, because you might have to set up security again...
You have a button at the back of the router... Press it and you will reset your router settings...
Than try to connect...


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

ive tried that twice and it hasnt made no difference.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

For which hardware device you have this error???
Well, if you did reset router and you still are not having proper private IP address,
this could be infection or system problem I am afraid...
Maybe you have port blocker infection or similar...


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

This is just my luck!
Is there anything i can do or should i just throw it out the window?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I suspect an Eset update yesterday, or a Windows update, or both maybe.
Reason is we've now had 4 callouts for what seems exactly this problem : all have : Eset Smart Security, Vista, and wireless.
I've just looked on the official Eset support site, and there's nothing there along these lines.
I fixed two laptops yesterday by setting them to a fixed IP (192.168.1.xxx) instead of DHCP. However this is not a good long term solution.
I will update this thread if anything else seems relevant.


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

how do i set my laptop to that fixed ip?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You have to change from Automatic IP Addressing to Static IP Addressing...
You need to enter IP address in range which your router provides [since your router is giving IP addresses in range: 192.168.2.1 - 192.168.2.254]
you type static IP address for your laptop for example:

IP Address: 192.168.2.15

Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway: IP Address of your router, I think it is 192.168.2.1


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

I changed everything to what you said and rebooted. But now it wont even connect to my rooter. There is a yellow exclamation mark between the computer and network in network and sharing centre. But atleast it doesnt say unidentified network anymore.


----------



## moya2t6 (Jun 7, 2009)

i restarted it again. Its connecting to the router now but still not to the internet.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

As you're using Eset, check this : http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN2277
This is a fix for a firewall issue in an update released on the 24th.


----------

